# Logging art



## kweinert (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's an interesting sculpture that 'shows' how a tree is cut in to lumber: Art Piece.

While this is a cool concept piece, what's the most amusing are all the comments attached to it.

Just thought you folks would enjoy looking at the picture and reading the comments.

Nothing serious here :)


----------

